# Whinging



## Bill Struth (4 Dec 2009)

What would you all whinge about if you couldn't have a good whinge about the public sector?

Serious question btw.


----------



## Pique318 (4 Dec 2009)

Bad Drivers.


----------



## VOR (4 Dec 2009)

RTE - Tubridy/Ryan/Kenny
Banks


----------



## Sunny (4 Dec 2009)

Public transport


----------



## Locke (4 Dec 2009)

Sepp Blatter(ed)


----------



## One (4 Dec 2009)

That French handball incident (I'm still not over that).
Continuous rainfall.
The recession.


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Dec 2009)

Whingers.


----------



## Locke (4 Dec 2009)

Whingers who whinge about whingers


----------



## TheBlock (4 Dec 2009)

Other stuff that didn't offer value for money. Mainly the price of a pint.


----------



## shnaek (4 Dec 2009)

Being without running water.


----------



## Ciaraella (4 Dec 2009)

Cold water rolling down your sleeve in the morning when you're washing your face, brrr!


----------



## Ciaraella (4 Dec 2009)

And people who talk constantly about their ailments, i really don't want to know!


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Dec 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> Cold water rolling down your sleeve in the morning when you're washing your face, brrr!





Ciaraella said:


> And people who talk constantly about their ailments, i really don't want to know!



People who do two posts when they could just edit their original


----------



## becky (4 Dec 2009)

Women who tell you about their upcoming wedding due to take place in September 2041 even when you didn't ask.


----------



## Sconhome (4 Dec 2009)

becky said:


> Women who tell you about their upcoming wedding due to take place in September 2041 even when you didn't ask.



Guess who's whinging about not being asked to be bridesmaid


----------



## becky (4 Dec 2009)

Sconhome said:


> Guess who's whinging about not being asked to be bridesmaid


 
I was asked once and turned it down.  She was fierce insulted (I heard) but I was 26 at the time and was afraid she's make me wear a horrible dress.


----------



## Ham Slicer (4 Dec 2009)

Women who hold up the Q while they look for their purse.

Women who ask the checkout girl if they want the 51c and then go looking for it in the bottom of the bag.

Have the bloody purse out and be ready to hand the money over!


----------



## liaconn (4 Dec 2009)

Threads that turn into a replica of other threads. This is just like Pet Hates on Shooting the Breeze.


----------



## fobs (4 Dec 2009)

Diversion tactics used when people do not like the subject matter of threads.


----------



## mathepac (4 Dec 2009)

Posters from Cork posting in threads that have nothing to do with Cork. Oh, sorry this thread is about whinging, Cork posters feel free ...


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Dec 2009)

fobs said:


> Diversion tactics used when people do not like the subject matter of threads.


 
People who do not like the subject matter of threads.


----------



## Firefly (4 Dec 2009)

Beamish (Sorry Lex)


----------



## DB74 (4 Dec 2009)

Traffic
Cost of living
People's bad driving


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Dec 2009)

Firefly said:


> Beamish (Sorry Lex)


 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Speechless and unable to think straight. Going through the Golden Pages, with trembling fingers, looking for S for Solicitors.


----------



## Pique318 (4 Dec 2009)

People from Dublin


----------



## TheBlock (4 Dec 2009)

Pique318 said:


> People from Dublin


 
People who wish they were from Dublin


----------



## Vanilla (4 Dec 2009)

Ham Slicer said:


> Women who ask the checkout girl if they want the 51c and then go looking for it in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Have the bloody purse out and be ready to hand the money over!


 

Accountants who have the contents of their shopping basket totted up ( plus and exclusive of VAT) before they ever reach the counter and then tut tut at those of us who don't ( and who clearly spend our time in the supermarket much more effectively daydreaming about Hugh Laurie or the likes).


----------



## Pique318 (4 Dec 2009)

TheBlock said:


> People who wish they were from Dublin


Nah they're just sad...the fools


----------



## mathepac (4 Dec 2009)

Vanilla said:


> ...  and who clearly spend our time in the supermarket much more effectively daydreaming about Hugh Laurie ...


That's the fellah that delivers stuff to the supermarket,  Huge Lorry. His pal lifts it into the stores, he's called Huge Grunt.


----------



## Armada (6 Dec 2009)

The weather..!!


----------



## micmclo (6 Dec 2009)

Posters who ask for advice for somewhere in "town" and never mention where they are

Usually Dublin city centre


----------



## liaconn (6 Dec 2009)

Reminds me of the time I posted about someone _*getting the luas*_ into town to protest outside _*the Dail*_  and someone replied berating me for assuming everyone would know I was talking about Dublin .


----------



## micmclo (6 Dec 2009)

I remember that thread, I certainly didn't berate you 

And you've some memory to bring that up months later. Let it be, you've nearly treble the amount of posts I have.
And Dublin city isn't a town  We boggers use the term "city centre" which is what the signposts and your city council use too


----------



## Chocks away (6 Dec 2009)

Ham Slicer said:


> Have the bloody purse out and be ready to hand the money over!


 
You sure you're not Adam Ant?


----------



## Complainer (7 Dec 2009)

Chocks away said:


> You sure you're not Adam Ant?


He is absolutely adamant on that point.


----------



## liaconn (7 Dec 2009)

micmclo said:


> I remember that thread, I certainly didn't berate you
> 
> And you've some memory to bring that up months later. Let it be, you've nearly treble the amount of posts I have.


 
. 
What on earth are you on about? Because I've more posts than you, I shouldn't remember or refer to previous posts I've made? Even though you obviously remember the post I'm talking about.

And I certainly never said it was you who responded to me, I have no recollection of who it was, I just thought it was a very odd response.


----------



## karlod (7 Dec 2009)

People who ask for x-factor to be put on in the pub!!!!


----------



## VOR (7 Dec 2009)

karlod said:


> People who ask for x-factor to be put on in the pub!!!!


 
Especially when you have rugby and Spanish football on at the same time on Saturday and American Football on the Sunday.

Can I add another pet hate - people who comment on x-factor contestants on facebook


----------



## Deas (7 Dec 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> And people who talk constantly about their ailments, i really don't want to know!


 

That's no way for a doctor to behave


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Dec 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Accountants who have the contents of their shopping basket totted up ( plus and exclusive of VAT) before they ever reach the counter and then tut tut at those of us who don't ( and who clearly spend our time in the supermarket much more effectively daydreaming about Hugh Laurie or the likes).


 

Would there be a particular aisle or part of the supermarket that's better than others for dreaming about Hugh Laurie ? .  

(PS I always tot the groceries VAT incl only but I do bag  them into whether they are 0%, 13.5% or 21.5%.  )


----------



## Chocks away (7 Dec 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Would there be a particular aisle or part of the supermarket that's better than others for dreaming about Hugh Laurie ? .
> 
> (PS I always tot the groceries VAT incl only but I do bag them into whether they are 0%, 13.5% or 21.5%.  )


Best laugh today. I confer thee Graham_07 M.OCD


----------



## levelpar (7 Dec 2009)

The weather. It's something we can all agree on


----------



## anniemac (28 Dec 2009)

People in the southern counties of this country who have inflated ego's and expect impossible high earnings to feed their ego's and have the nerve to tell normal everyday human being's that its un- patriotic to shop in the North - you guys priced your self out of the market, so tuff- so glad we live on the border and wish Donegal was part of NI, with nice normal people!


----------



## z107 (28 Dec 2009)

> Women who hold up the Q while they look for their purse.
> 
> Women who ask the checkout girl if they want the 51c and then go looking for it in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Have the bloody purse out and be ready to hand the money over!


People who still use cash at checkouts. Some people even still use cheques!


----------



## roker (28 Dec 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> People who still use cash at checkouts. Some people even still use cheques!


Cash is much quicker than having to put your PIN in for a card.

But I do hate it when I buy a shirt etc., and it has all of those labels for size and make etc at the back of the neck. The first thing I do is cut them off.


----------



## z107 (28 Dec 2009)

> Cash is much quicker than having to put your PIN in for a card.


Maybe if you have the exact amount of cash ready.

I find card much quicker than routing around for cash and waiting for change to counted and given. It's only four digits.


----------



## Chocks away (28 Dec 2009)

Yorky said:


> Are Donegal people not 'nice and normal' ?


"Wee Daniel", is the clue here .


----------



## anniemac (29 Dec 2009)

Yorky said:


> Are Donegal people not 'nice and normal' ?



YEP but remember we are northerner's [lol]


----------



## Complainer (29 Dec 2009)

roker said:


> But I do hate it when I buy a shirt etc., and it has all of those labels for size and make etc at the back of the neck. The first thing I do is cut them off.


Me too - this is a fairly fundamental design flaw. Why don't they put all labels where you're not going to feel them chafing against your skin?


----------



## Purple (29 Dec 2009)

TheBlock said:


> People who wish they were from Dublin



People, who move from one part of the country to another, live there for 20 years, raise a family there etc but spend their time moaning about it and talking up the place they are from originally. (We all know this is about Cork people living in Dublin but I don’t want to be too obvious).


----------



## Chocks away (29 Dec 2009)

roker said:


> But I do hate it when I buy a shirt etc., and it has all of those labels for size and make etc at the back of the neck. The first thing I do is cut them off.


Same for the girls but our labels are slightly softer


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Dec 2009)

Purple said:


> People, who move from one part of the country to another, live there for 20 years, raise a family there etc but spend their time moaning about it and talking up the place they are from originally. *(We all know this is about Cork people living in Dublin but I don’t want to be too obvious).*


 
Ah, yes, our noble diaspora. They may have left the Utopian land of their birth, but they will always know that nothing can ever compare to life on De Banks. 

Cork.............. where the grass is always greener and where the Beamish is always blacker!


----------



## Bill Struth (30 Dec 2009)

anniemac said:


> People in the southern counties of this country who have inflated ego's and expect impossible high earnings to feed their ego's and have the nerve to tell normal everyday human being's that its *un- patriotic to shop in the North* - you guys priced your self out of the market, so tuff- so glad we live on the border and wish Donegal was part of NI, with nice normal people!




Indeed, patriotism = partitionism in the makeitupasyougoalong world of free state politics!

Got 15 cans of Harp for £8.99 at the weekend in belfast by the way, you can't beat that with a big stick!


----------



## Mpsox (30 Dec 2009)

Purple said:


> People, who move from one part of the country to another, live there for 20 years, raise a family there etc but spend their time moaning about it and talking up the place they are from originally. (We all know this is about Cork people living in Dublin but I don’t want to be too obvious).


 
People who don't/can't realise the tremendous efforts Corkonians make in civilising the Pale 
Bad drivers, especially people who drive cars that are too poweful for them and especially the muppets who were driving a convoy of 4x4s outside Roscrea on Stephens Day and nearly ran me off the road
Gombeen politics in Ireland, as per the M9 opening fiasco a couple of weeks back


----------



## Purple (30 Dec 2009)

Mpsox said:


> People who don't/can't realise the tremendous efforts Corkonians make in civilising the Pale



Good point, but ya don't do it for the glory, do ya?


----------



## RMCF (31 Dec 2009)

I would whinge about the fact that I have been living with approx a week of intermittent water supply and the occasional power cut up here in Donegal.

Its a real pain and although I appreciate the weather has played a part, how useless is this country at dealing with a little bit of cold? Sometimes I wonder how the likes of Norway, Finland, Canada etc deal with weather that is much more extreme and much longer than our snaps (which are usually only a few days)? Could we not go and see how they deal with it all? They don't seem to grind to a halt.


----------



## ajapale (31 Dec 2009)

RMCF said:


> Sometimes I wonder how the likes of Norway, Finland, Canada etc deal with weather that is much more extreme and much longer than our snaps (which are usually only a few days)?
> 
> Could we not go and see how they deal with it all?
> 
> They don't seem to grind to a halt.



We could ... but be prepared for people whinging here about junkets!


----------



## RMCF (4 Jan 2010)

Have had ZERO fresh water from my taps in the last 48hrs !!!

Thats with a newborn in the house, so damn inconvenient trying to make feeds etc.

And cisterns won't fill up, and shower not working. 

Modern Ireland, eh? Banana Republic more like.


----------



## Leper (12 Jan 2010)

I'll tell you what I would whinge about. We have a load of wannabe yuppie, breakfast-roll brigade dopes who had it good for years and now that the economy is going through a low they think that they should have the quality of life that they have got used to.

These guys never experienced recession and think that the recession should pass them by. The rest of us are used to ups and downs and get on with the job. But, no the Breakfast Roll Brigade want us to take their hit.

End of Whinge


----------

